# Nate Quarry's Rocky Speech!



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, I think we talked about Kalib Starnes long enough so lets talk about Nate. What did you guys think about the Rocky Speech he gave after the fight? I thought that was hilarious!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

priceless he has a new fan in me thats for sure!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I already liked Nate, minus his extremely long post-fight victory speeches, but this one was totally stand able. Dude is classic in my book.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked Nate on the Ultimate fighter but his long speaches after fights kinda made me not like him as much. 

This time though, I fell in love. He was great in the fight, pressing the action for 3 rounds and his speach was great, even saying he didnt want to disrespect Kalib.

This man deserves where he is at, and I hope we get to see him come back strong...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

For such a dull fight Quarry made it one to remember. Awesome stuff from The Rock.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I forgot to add, but I also loved the fact that he had extremely well put-together combos in this fight. He was always a bit of a bomber before, but he shown good movement in the beginning and was really sticking that right kick into Starnes' thigh. 

He just needs to loosen up a little more with his strikes and try to implement the left leg into his plan. He just seemed to look really stiff as always. Still his antics and speech were stuff of legend. Totally stole the show.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't quite remember the rocky reference in his speech, anyone wanna fill me on what he said exactly?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

BWoods said:


> I forgot to add, but I also loved the fact that he had extremely well put-together combos in this fight. He was always a bit of a bomber before, but he shown good movement in the beginning and was really sticking that right kick into Starnes' thigh.


Yup Quarry definately showed some newly improved striking this time around. Those kicks were nasty.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

First Nate did the running man - I put 1 foot into the wagon
Then he did the Screech defense - I stepping inside the wagon
Then he gave the speech - I started driving the wagon like I was driving down Kalib


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Pokkie said:


> I don't quite remember the rocky reference in his speech, anyone wanna fill me on what he said exactly?


"If I can change, and you can change, ANYBODY CAN CHANGE!" From Rocky IV with all the russians booing at the start then cheering at the end.

I've always liked Quarry tbh and this just cements my place on his bandwagon


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Its great to see a good guy who has been thru so much come back like he has.....its simply awesome. He was a top guy on TUF and very likeable for fans. Great fight by him at least.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I am now a fan of him after that fight, he was the only guy in the ring trying to give a good show, and the Rocky quote was awesome.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah that was cool. Nate definately made that a memorable and watchable fight despite Kalib's best efforts to do the opposite.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Man when he came out with that line from Rocky I almost hit the floor.
I didn't get to see it live but I saw the footage. What a perfect time and place for that. Gotta watch out for Nate, he is on a mission lately.


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

I didn't see any ring rust with Nate this time. He did great and probably made MMA history with a 30-24 decision. That was crazy.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Nate's got a personality all to himself, he's a great ambassador to the sport. He may move like a robot but as soon as he opens his mouth you know you're going to get a nuggett.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Yup Quarry definately showed some newly improved striking this time around. Those kicks were nasty.


Really? I thought he looked the same. I guess having your opponent run away from you the whole fight makes you look better.


----------

